# October HRI Updates:



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Get ready for the Havanese Rescue super auction and the sale at the Havtohavit store.

HavToHavIt Sale!
Annual Rescue Auction

Please go to www.havaneserescue.com and click on one of the above links.
Auction starts tonight! Thanks Laura Cascino!

I just got my wooden pin brush from the CC line at the havtohavit store and it is super great.

If you're interested in volunteering with HRI please register. Thank you!
HRI has taken in almost 100 dogs so far this year! Please support them in any way you can. 
Please join us at the

HavToHavIt General Store

for our First Anniversary

Celebration Sale

and Give Away!

New items on sale each week

Our biggest sale Ever!

Sale runs through October.

Start Shopping.....Start Saving!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ooh I don't want to get outbid on some of these cool things...*

Hear ye, hear ye! Havanese lovers everywhere!

The original, the one, the only, the annual Fall auction to benefit Havanese Rescue Inc is scheduled to begin on Saturday, October 31 and will end on Saturday, November 7th. It's hard to believe, but this will be our 9th year!

To make a donation, simply send the item description to me, along with a picture of the item or link to a webpage where I can find it. Please include as many details as you can (dimensions, color, type of gemstone or material, sizes, washable, matted but not framed, for example), as it will make it easier for the bidders to decide if they want to bid on the item.

Over the years, we have had just about every type of item you can imagine: dog toys, dog carriages, doggiewear, treats and accessories, jewelry, artwork, pottery, books and music, toys and games, antiques, perfume and cosmetics, holiday decorations, handbags, and more. The items do not have to be Havanese-related, or even dog-related; you are limited only by your imagination and the ability to box up and mail the items to the winners when the auction ends.

I will gladly also accept 'gently used' items - please be sure to let me know if the item has been used so I can include that information in the description.

The sooner you can get descriptions and pictures to me the better so I can begin building the website. If you put it off and are "memory-challenged" like me <grin>, you may forget and we'll find ourselves scrambling to get your donations added before it's too late.LOL

If you have any questions at all, please don't be afraid to ask Laura. Please also feel free to cross-post this announcement anywhere dog lovers are found; I'd appreciate it. Thanks!!

View auction items and bid! http://web.me.com/cascino/Auction_2009/Home_Page.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*win a Bali vacation!*

Who wants this?
http://web.me.com/cascino/Auction_2009/Bali_Vacation.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I encourage you guys to check out the auction items - I have a list of about 23 things I want to big on!!! It is so fabulous, and you never know, you might get something you reallly really like, and at the same time you are helping the rescues - like my baby Oreo!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have things I want to bid on too! The scary part is, I'll be out of town on the 7th so I'm going to have to make sure my husband finishes bidding for me. He'll probably "forget" and I won't win anything. :Cry:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We donated a crystal lead-check it out-like the one that Miss Paige & Ms Frannie donated at the Auction for HRI at National-it's pink & it's bling-bling.

Rommy has a list of toys he wants to bid on-yes my kids bid each year. Heck they have a great time when the teats come-LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, it's started! I've placed my bids, (thus far!) There are some really cool things on there! Go check it out!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So much I want too...*

And so it seems so do other people! There are some great things on there...

Be sure to check out the Lead and Feed Leash we donated. It is made by one of our friends and the photo doesn't do it justice, but the video of Riki and I using it gives you a better idea. I think it is on page 15.

I donated a really cool I Love Lucy Purse I thought those of us with Cuban dogs would like, a havanese wall hanging painted on silk of a black and white havanese, and a personalized wall hanging of your dog painted by me! And the cool leash! Not a personal promotion, but just a little push to bid on the stuff for the dogs. As of today, HRI has taken in 97 dogs so far this year...and we have two months left! Every penny we raise goes to saving these puppies, dogs, and seniors...

I see Julie has donated some of her lovely items, a chocolate havanese purse, havanese magnets, and a set of her four lovely pins.

There is jewelry, dog portraits, doggy clothing, human clothing, dog toys, novelty gifts, and so much more...and even a Bali vacation.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See Riki and Daisy in their first "commercial"*

Yes Pat, the leash you donated is surely for the most pampered and perdy of pooches!

If you click on this: http://www.leadandfeed.com/video2.html

you can see Riki and Daisy in their first "promotional commercial"...you gotta laugh at his confidence and see how well he "heels" during our walks...LOL

For auction direct:
http://web.me.com/cascino/Auction_2009/Home_Page.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I really like that leash you donated. I've always wanted to be able to have water available about halfway through our walks! And, having treats handy all the time would help with recall if our pups ever got away from us. 

Riki models the lead very well, I had fun watching him!

Tucker, however, said he'd not be caught dead with a pink handle, ha! I'll have to check out your friend's site.

Rats, just went to her site which doesn't have purchasing information yet. You did awesome getting one of her sets for the auction!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Still in production*

We have the proto-types, the rest are in production. Our friend is an inventor...and I think this is a really wonderful idea! Perry is designing the website for him...

Riki loves being a star. That is Donald Trump Golf Course beach we are walking towards in Palos Verdes, California. I lost my very expensive sunglasses that day...wonder where on earth they are? Hope whoever found them loves them as much as I did. Sigh!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Linda, I really like that leash you donated. I've always wanted to be able to have water available about halfway through our walks! And, having treats handy all the time would help with recall if our pups ever got away from us.
> 
> Riki models the lead very well, I had fun watching him!
> 
> ...


Comet and Oliver say the same thing!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, that lead is a great idea! But I really love your purple toenail polish.  Cute Riki.

Saw some interesting items at the auction. Best of luck to HRI !


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pink!*

There must be a cute little girl out there who likes pink!

Although I must admit Riki's first harness was hot pink. I thought it looked great with his silver!


----------

